
Show HN: The Most Explosive Modal on the Web - jessekorzan
https://jessekorzan.github.io/expodal/
======
thewavelength
The opening of the modal is being pushed to Browser history. This confuses me
as I don't expect modals to be in the history.

Is this caused the way it is achieved with CSS only or is this actually
wanted?

~~~
jessekorzan
Just meant to be simple for prototype purposes... And I agree that typically
you wouldn't want a UI event like a modal to be part of the history().

~~~
moron4hire
First of all, modals create a bad user experience. But if you're going to use
them, users on Android expect to be able to use the back button to cancel out
of things.

~~~
jessekorzan
Yes but... This modal explodes. Which, in most cases with design patterns,
should only be used when appropriate. Right tool for the right job.

------
bshimmin
"100% CSS and one tiny line of JS." ... and a GIF of the explosion!

Still, I love it!

~~~
agumonkey
kaboom

------
chairmanwow
This is hilarious. Any chance that the gif could be upgraded to an html5
video?

------
jessekorzan
Hey hey - thanks for the feedback.

Can totally be done with a <video> but maybe not as much fun on mobile... And
"back button" issue... could be solved with another line of JS.

------
taiwan_on
This is hilarious and I love it. Nice work.

------
rad_gruchalski
It does not work correctly when hitting back button :(

------
pryelluw
Love it.

